# Sig Request



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok well its basically been 6 weeks since my last request so here is my new request:

The Request: A Kenny Florian sig!

Pic: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:GrLHZ0HTx6VaoM:http://i19.tinypic.com/4h006jc.jpg

http://dyn.ifilm.com/img/florian1.jpg

Main Text: Kilik

Sub-Text: Kenny Florian "I finish fights!"

Colours: Red, White and Green

Avatar: No

Rep and points are offered


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

and here's a pic of Florian except bigger for anyone else who makes one:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Composure. I wish I knew how to make sigs but it is so complicating.

Rep+ :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

kilik said:


> Thanks Composure. I wish I knew how to make sigs but it is so complicating.
> 
> Rep+ :thumbsup:


It's not that complicated, just takes time to learn the tools and such.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

kilik said:


> Thanks Composure. I wish I knew how to make sigs but it is so complicating.
> 
> Rep+ :thumbsup:


yh its not the caomplicated, once you get used to teh tools and stuff its easy, altough i am new to making sigs and stuff and im still learning, at teh moment all my sigs consist of are differant brush types, some pictures and some text lol, but i'll get the hang of it :thumb02:


----------

